
The Mandalorian uses “fake” HDR - danepowell
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/11/disneys-the-mandalorian-joins-a-long-list-of-fake-hdr-content-analysis-finds/
======
amayne
Interesting. I turned off HDR on my AppleTV last week specifically because The
Mandalorian appeared too dim. I had no idea this was the reason why. Now it
makes sense.

